# Is it possible to install Internet Explorer 6 offline?



## Pit

I want to install internet explorer 6 to my computer.I have Windows 2000 Professional installed to my computer.I tried to download the Internet explorer from Microsoft site (http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...e5d-48f5-b02b-20b602228de6&DisplayLang=en).Is it possible to download Internet Explorer from this site to another computer and store it to a CD and then take the CD to my home to my computer and install it to my computer offline?In other words the question is if it is possible to install Inernet Explorer 6 offline?

*Please answer soon.*

I know my English are very bad and I am sorry about that.

Thank yoy very much.


----------



## dragon2309

yes, it is possible, microsoft dont really want you to do this but it can be done. read the following tutorial

http://www.updatexp.com/download-ie6.html

dragon


----------



## Pit

Thank yoy dragon2309  for your help but I will not do it like the way yoy  told me, because I realised that this way to download and install internet explorer is illegal.I will do it legally.I will download Internet Explorer online.It was my fault to ask how to get offline inernet explorer.I should have thaught before asking in this forum ,that I am asking something which is illegal.I am really sorry I .I thank you for your interest.I think it is good everyone to try to be legal.I wish yoy to be happy.


----------



## diroga

or downlaod firefox witch is only 5mb.


----------



## OvenMaster

... or you could go to this life-saving website:
http://browser.evolt.org
or else click on this link for a 75MB download:
http://browsers.evolt.org/download.php?/ie/32bit/6.0/ie60.exe
Using a download manager will help if you're using dialup.
Tom


----------



## dragon2309

its not illegal to perform an offline installation of IE6..... its perfectly legal....

dragon


----------

